# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Opzetborstels voor Oral-B

## miekeverhoef

Hoi

Ik was op zoek naar een antwoord op mijn probleem met wat ik heb met opzetborstels van Oral-B. Waarom zijn ze zo duur?

Ik vond op deze site www.voordeligetandenborstels.nl merkloze opzetborstels en die zijn veel goedkoper voor Oral-B, hoe kan dat?

gr. Mieke

----------

